# Bye Bye Snap Snap...



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

We all loaded up on this past tuesday and took off from Shoreline park to some public numbers about 16 miles out. I had my dad with me and choppedliver and his dad also went with us.

Weather was about the best anyone could have ever asked for. It was SO slick out there that it was surreal. The water looked like a giant piece of gray plastic wrap that was slowly undulating with the swells. 

We set up shop with the anchor and started fishing with double drops. Immediately tore up the mingo snapper. We had our limit before noon!

Another boat pulled up by us and started fishing with what looked like live cigar minnows, and hooked up with a nice Mahi-Mahi. It tail-walked as they were landing it, which was impressive to watch.:takephoto 

Changed up rigs and started fishing for the elusive endangered red snapper. We must have been pretty lucky (Note the sarcasm) because we were able to easily catch the 8 reds allotted by our wonderful government.

We left the wreck and came back in on smooth seas. Pass was a little choppy, but fine otherwise. Back at shoreline by 2 pm.

I am not going to get another chance to go red snapper fishing before friday, so with this I bid a fond farewell to my friend the red snapper until such time as our government decides it is ok for me to catch one again.

Here are pictures from the day. We had 40 mingos, 8 red snapper, and one lane snapper.





































Check out those patio umbrellas! They are a LIFE SAVER out there in the heat.










Robert with a nice red snapper.










Choppedliver with his first red snapper ever!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch and nice umbrellas! Glad to see somebody else isn't scared to take the wife's patio furniture fishing.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice footballs! i love those things better than reds...what did you catch them with? you said you rerigged...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats awesome. The umbrella in the rod holder is priceless. I hope swhiting is paying attention to this.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *polar21 (8/13/2009)*Thats awesome. The umbrella in the rod holder is priceless. I hope swhiting is paying attention to this.


I got tired of you and dantheman hogging the shade, so I've upgraded:










Now the shade follows me everywhere I go.....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually, I stick the butt of the umbrella into the metal inserts in my gunnels. They are intended to put your dock lines through when mooring, but I use them (as you can see) for umbrella supports.

choppedliver says he is going to start a show called "******* Fishing" and I will be giving the "tip of the day" with some of my junk I come up with. It works great, though! I don't care about looking pretty. I care about catching fish.

We caught those mingo on squid on 40# double drop downs. We re-rigged to 80# sow rigs with 3 ounce egg sinker above the leader to catch the reds. Mostly used live bait and whole squid to stay away from the mingos.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

good mess of fish!!! when is the fish fry?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice mess of snapper right there! yall are gonna be eatin good!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

It was 2 dish pans heaped full of meat after we cleaned them all.:takephoto


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice catch. Makes me jealous.

We were also head out tuesday to finish off snapper season. Motor ran hot, no alarm, lost compression on two cylinders. You probably saw is sitting in the bay between NAS & Ft. Pickens pier. We were in agreen Fountain center console, dead in the water needless to say.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about right there, those mingos are very nice eating...gonna give it a try tomorrow (Friday) tks for the report...

Jimmy


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice haul of mingo's there.


----------



## hartford (Feb 25, 2009)

Mike, you know if you would lighten your leader a little bit for your red snaps you would most likely catch bigger snaps, especially if you're fishing public #'s... Good haul though. You can also definitely come up with some crazy ideas... tarps and bunji cords...oke


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I would have used 40# leaders, but last trip we kept getting broke off even with the 80# stuff. I even resorted to using shark rig on one pole just because we were tired of getting broke off.:banghead

We still caught red snapper even on the wire leader, so I did not feel it was necessary to back down to the small leaders just yet.

We caught several sharks last trip.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh yeah!! I got to try the patio umbrella bit!!

:clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul and :takephoto:takephoto

As far as the umbrellas...We mount them on the back of the seat when out on the lake Crappie fishing. We use the smaller ones (those no good on a jon boat:banghead) and they are a life saver from the sun.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

They work great. Just have to take them down when running around. I swear that it feels 10-20 degrees cooler under the umbrellas. When you take them down, it is as though you opened the door to the oven and the heat starts to get to you. Makes you work harder to get the boat under way so a breeze can be had.

I never understood why more people don't have one of those roll-out awnings like what goes on the side of an RV (I think they are called Sunsetters) mounted on the boat. I would love to have one, just not enough money yet. One day, oh yes. Shade will be mine, and I won't have to take it down between bottom spots!


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

angus cow doctor. You my friend just hooked me up with a good idea. will be on the hunt for patio umbrellas now. haha


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

funny part about it is that I drug one of mine out of a dumpster where someone was throwing it away, and the other one I got from my wife's grandmother who did not need it anymore. She recently enclosed her porch, and it would not fit anymore. That makes 2 umbrellas, with $0 spent. What I lack in intelligence, I make up with being cheap....LOL


----------

